# Gas stove won't light when AC is on



## meckeard (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi all,

Hopefully this is in the right forum. I've been told it sounds like an electrical issue so that's why I'm posting here but feel free to move it if not.

I have a roughly 10 year old gas/electric stove in my 17 year old house. The oven won't light when there's a heavy load from other appliances, especially the AC. Normally I can turn off the AC and the oven will light but not the last 2 days. Gas is working because I can smell it, so I assume the electric part (whatever that is) isn't lighting the oven.

Someone told me it sounds like the AC and the stove may be on the same circuit and the breaker should flip if it couldn't handle it. Not sure if either is correct but I can tell you the breaker doesn't flip and I do have some funny wiring my house.

Does this sound like an electrical issue? If so, how would I go about addressing it?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## nealtw (Jul 21, 2015)

Welcome to the site. I don't think one should effect the other.
If you don't get better answers here you might try posting in (General Appliance Discussion)


----------



## kok328 (Jul 21, 2015)

Is the stove electronic ignition or standing pilot?


----------



## frodo (Jul 22, 2015)

.............


----------



## beachguy005 (Jul 22, 2015)

It sounds like an issue with the oven igniter. It may be dirty or just too old to work properly.  If there is a reason that it's more of an issue with the AC on, I would think it's because the AC is causing a bit of a brownout on your overall power supply and preventing the igniter from working.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 22, 2015)

plug one of them into a different circuit just to see if the problem follows.


----------



## frodo (Jul 23, 2015)

SILLY question..are we talking the oven,,,or the top burners?

if top burner, look to see if your grill is pointed at your burner,

and blowing the gas away from the igniter.

my ac grill was blowing my burners..so i turned the register around blowing the other way,  problem solved


----------



## meckeard (Jul 26, 2015)

I have no clue how to plug it in to a different circuit.  Is that easy to do?

I think it's an electric ignition.

Due to the age I think the ignition may be the issue.  I'm trying to research more because some days it won't even come on.

The oven is the issue.  Stove top works fine.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 26, 2015)

Unless your stove is hard wired into the wall, it has a plug attached to an outlet. Take a heavy duty extension cord and run that to another outlet on a different circuit, that hopefully the AC isn't on. See if it lights. This won't solve anything, it is just a way of diagnosing / eliminating possibilities.


----------



## frodo (Jul 28, 2015)

what is make and model of oven


----------

